
x86 is a high-level language (2015) - ColinWright
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/03/x86-is-high-level-language.html
======
woliveirajr
> This means any attempt to get smooth, predictable execution out of the
> processor is very difficult.

The point of the article isn't about the language capabilities of the x86, but
how processors (x86, in this case) evolved for efficiency that you can't
consider that a FIFO rule applies while it's executing instructions.

